# 
, ,   :         .     4   "  ___",  "   ___"?   ,       2005 .

----------


## _



----------


## alz

> 


 ?

----------


## 777

http://t-t-2005.narod.ru/tknp21.htm
http://www.rnk.ru/rnk/forum_thread.p...3&rootID=29068

----------


## 777

3.2        ,          .

 :      ( 1)   ( 2)? 

       ,     ,   .       3.2 ,      .     3.1           ,    .

 . 11  ,           .           ,      (  ).      3.1 .   ,   ,           . 

,      ,     ? ,      (  ).    ,        2 ,    ,    .        ,     ,     .

              . ,     :   3     (   - )    .
       ,      ,       .           .

 ,  :      4? 

 . 3.2  ,        ()    .         .            .            08.08.2001 N 129-         (.  02.07.2005),       .

,    ,  ,  .        4? ,  ,        ( ).        (,    . .) .        .

     4     ,        .   ,      :                   . :          . :                 ⅻ.
        .

----------


## layma

, ,    .     .        ,      ?                . .

----------

